# Precarga del filtro en un convertidor DC/DC 10KW



## poppez (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola amigos, tengo una duda y quizá sepan resolvermela.

Estoy diseñando un convertidor de potencia de 10 KW, desde una red trifásica. Una vez rectificado con un puente de diodos tengo unos 650V en el Bus DC, ahí coloco dos condensadores en serie 3300uf/400V y despues el puente de IGBT's y etc...

Hasta aquí todo normal, "de libro". Una vez diseñado y dimensionado todo, pedí un presupuesto a una empresa que monta quipos de potencia a medida y me dijeron que el montaje estaba bien, pero que no habia contado con un circuito de precarga para los condensadores.

Ciertamente para mi esta era la primera noticia de esa precarga.
 Me sugirieron un circuito auxiliar con un SCR para la precarga, o mas económico con unos resistores y un contactor que los cortocircuita con un temporizador una vez cargados los condensadores.


Bien, mi duda es ¿Es realmente necesaria esta precarga? y si es así ¿Porque no se cargan los condensadores ellos solos?


Espero haberme explicado. Para mas claridad adjunto un esquema del circuito que me propuso la empresa.


Muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 22, 2008)

Sera para cuidar los fusibles ultrarapidos. De cuanto A son los fusibles. Saludos


----------



## poppez (Sep 22, 2008)

Son de 50A, pero no creo que vaya por ahí la cuestión.

Los resistores son para cargar los condensadores, está claro que fuerzan una circulación de corriente de carga durante 2 segundos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 22, 2008)

poppez, eso es porque la corriente de carga inicial puede fatigar a los diodos de entrada, daniandolos, otra solucion muy practica es colocar un transformador muuuuy chiquito con suficiente flujo disperso colocado en la entrada para cargar el banco de capacitores, de esta manera de frena muchisimo la corriente de insercion, y tus puentes de diodos te lo agradeceran, luego debes hacer un circuito logico con algun comparador para medir la tension de bus y hacer bypass al transformador de precarga, o resistor que utilices.
otro comentario, tomaste en cuenta el COS FI del sistema?

otra cosa que se hace (bastante mas complejo y costoso) es usar otro puente h de igbt para conformar un step up trifasico rectificacion sincronica, de esta manera el capacitor se carga mas lento y la linea no "ve" la carga reactiva capacitiva de entrada.


----------



## poppez (Sep 22, 2008)

Mmmmm, comprendo.
 Si no hay algo que limite la corriente, durante la carga de los capacitores la corriente puede ser muy elevada. ¿es eso no?

Vale, entonces dejo de cuestionarme la necesidad de esta precarga.

de que cos fi me hablas, del de la carga? No lo se exactamente, no es un motor ni nada con efectos inductivos en principio.

Es para alimentar una especie de electrolizador experimental. La verdad que alguna vez me ha inquietado desconocer la naturaleza de una carga de este tipo.


----------



## poppez (Sep 23, 2008)

Bueno, una cosilla más. 

Me parecen muy interesantes los alternativas de precarga que me has comentado, pero de momento voy a probar con los resistores. Tal vez mas adelante me atreva con lo del transformador.

Mi duda es, en el esquema hay 3 resistores. 1 X 33-100W y 2 X 22K-10W

Son necesarios los tres? o con el de 33-100W me vale?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 23, 2008)

poppez dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Mi duda es, en el esquema hay 3 resistores. 1 X 33-100W y 2 X 22K-10W
> 
> Son necesarios los tres? o con el de 33-100W me vale?



Cumplen diferentes funciones.
La de 33ohm esta para limitar la corriente en el momento de conexion a linea. Si no estuviera, tendrias un chispazo generoso de unos cientos de amperes al conectar.
- Eso te acorta la vida de los contactos que habilitan (o directamente te los hace bosta).
- Obliga a sobredimensionar los fusibles (inadmisible)
- Segun el valor de los capacitores, puede que los diodos no se aguanten ese pico.

Las de 22K estan para descargar los condensadores una vez desconectado el circuito.  De otra manera, para hacer cualquier manipulacion segura de la carga o ajuste en el circuito tendrias que descargarlos 'a mano'.
(En cualquier circuito comercial estan puestas y en el manual la recomendacion de dejar pasar unos minutos antes de manipular)


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hay convertidores de frecuencia que incluyen resistencias de precarega de valor alto, que se puentean con un contactor cuando la tensión superó el 60%. 
Esto es para aumentar geométricamente la vida útil de los capacitores y permitir el uso de protecciones (fusibles ó térmica) a la medida del consumo final, no de la In de carga del capacitor.
Esto se hace importante si el usuario en vez de prender y apagar el consumo a través de la lógica del equipo, lo hace cortando y devolviendo la alimentación total


----------



## poppez (Sep 23, 2008)

Claro! no consideré la descarga 

Ahora ya lo comprendo todo. Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 23, 2008)

no solo la descarga, sino algo mas importante, tienes 2 capacitores en serie, y dependiendo de las caracteristicas de cada condensador (tolerancia de capacidades del orden de -5% +20%) se cargarian a tensiones distintas cada uno de ellos, con las Resistencias en paralelo las tensiones entre ambos seria la mitad que la tension total, sobretodo en el momento de conexion, donde el dI/dT es alto y tiende a cargarse mas el condensador de menor capacidad.


----------



## poppez (Sep 23, 2008)

Ya, pero imagino que eso solo sería crítico si se va a utilizar una toma intermedia entre los condensadores por ejemplo para obtener tensión bipolar con medio puente.

Pero si solo actúan de filtro... no veo que haya problema con tensiones diferentes en los condensadores.

Corrigeme si me equivoco, ya por curiosidad.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 23, 2008)

Salvo que la tensión sobre uno de los capacitores, sea mayor que la admisible. 
Además los capacitores están cargados con corriente contínua. Si bien decimos "para filtro", en realidad están acumulando energía para cuando la requiera el sistema.
En un osciloscopio, esta acumulación de energía se vé como un "filtrado" de la señal contínua pulsante.
Al momento de requerir energía para por ejemplo una sobrecarga del motor, la misma dependerá directamente de la tensión a la que llegó a cargarse el mismo, y su capacidad por supuesto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2008)

poppez dijo:
			
		

> ....Pero si solo actúan de filtro... no veo que haya problema con tensiones diferentes en los condensadores.
> 
> Corrigeme si me equivoco, ya por curiosidad.



Los capacitores electrolíticos al cargarse (Estando en serie) o en el funcionamiento normal (Por pérdidas internas) pueden tomar valores de tensión distintos uno del otro, incluso uno de la serie puede tomar valores peligrosos de tensión si el otro tiene demasiadas pérdidas.
La forma de distribuir correctamente la tensión sobre estos capacitores es poniendo en paralelo un divisor resistivo que garantice el equilibrio de tensiones (Y que la tensión sobre cada capacitor sea la misma).
También compensa diferencias de valor, al estar en serie el capacitor de menor valor se cargará mas rápido y como el "otro" sigue el proceso de carga, produce sobre el de menor valor un aumento de tensión que puede llegar a sobrepasar el valor máximo de trabajo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 24, 2008)

me quitaste las palabras de la boca, digo de los dedos, excelente fogonazo!


----------



## cesar_cl (Jul 13, 2009)

El por que del circuito de precarga esw que cuando estan descargados al iniciar la carga son un verdadero cortocircuito y la corriente que sir cula es casi infinita y si estas conectado a una res trifacica dispones de mucha energia, en las fuentes de poder de baja potencia no se necesita el circuito de precarga ya que la corriente de carga la limita el trasformador.
te sugiero que uses un circuito que mida el voltage de los condensadores y cuando estos alcansen un %70 del voltage maximo de carga acione el contactor que cortocircuita la resistencia de precarga

Saludos Cesar


----------

